
/seen: Find your Slack mates on social media - jalada
https://www.seenbot.com/
======
jalada
/seen is basically a reimagining of the IRC command !seen, based on social
media instead of channel presence. Any suggestions or feedback is much
appreciated :)

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
jalada
Whoops :( you're probably right.

